# 9mm or .223!?!



## core10117 (Dec 28, 2011)

Got my gun budget up again trying decide between finishing my AR build (got a completed lower) or getting
A 9mm it will probably be the Taurus 809. Please, I don't want to hear any trashing Taurus the 800 series are 
Fantastic and I have not heard 1 problem about them. My thought process is it will probably cost about the same to finish the AR or to get the 809, it will probably be awhile before I can get another gun, and just about every one owns a AR (supply and demand...overstock price drop) which SHOULD lead to a price job in the AR market (eventually) but the 809 will probably go up in price. Taurus makes all their stuff 'in house' so they can afford to sell cheap but another reason for the low price is a lot of people are scared to buy Taurus (due to thier past no doubt) but when they figure out what a great reliable pistol it is the supply and demand will rise along with price. And please no glock talk about versus in reliability (I bet the 809 jams less than the glock 17 gen4 teehee). I have my 1911 .45 and my marlin 30-30 so I don't really need either (I honestly don't know why anyone NEEDS a AR) but I want them, and hey the more guns the merrier.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

You have a handgun and a hunting rifle. I would finish the assault rifle, get a shotgun, then start adding whatever to the collection. Decisions, decisions. Have fun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I was going to say find an old beat up Glock that has 10,000 rounds through it for the same price as the Taurus, but you don't want to hear that, so I won't even mention it.


----------



## core10117 (Dec 28, 2011)

No I'm not brand prejudice, I have considered it, glocks are fine handguns, among the best, but they are not for me. Maybe down the line I would LOVE owning a glock 20 or any glock for that matter but my p.o.u. just does not call for one being at the top of my list. Thanks for no trash talk, glocks....the AK of handguns.


----------



## core10117 (Dec 28, 2011)

That's what I figured, but I don't know what its like for others but getting what I got so far for the AR was a living hell. Plus I'm a pistol guy ,I've always loved pistols, but a AR is well a AR so needless its a pretty tough choice on my part.

P.s. already got the 12 gauge


----------

